# TX - Damu//Male/1-yo/Dutch Shepherd



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Our foster Dutchie, Damu, is looking for a home!

Age: 1 year old
Sex: Male
Weight: 65 lbs

History: Damu was surrendered to an animal shelter by his previous owner a month ago (too much dog). We’ve had him since early July.

Specifics:
Great toy drive (see video below), very possessive
Medium food drive. Not picky with food, just not that motivated to work for them
Good hunt drive
Confident dog
No issue with sounds, thunderstorms, or slippery floors

Working on crate-training, will now go into a car crate and is quiet during travel
Will resource-guard toys from other dogs

He is not that interested in other dogs, will probably do okay with a submissive female. When he is out, all he wants to do is interact with his handler

We tested on a bite pillow/wedge, first time on them, grips were full and firm (see video below). 

Has an off button at home
People-friendly
Potty-trained

Damu is still intact. He will have a vasectomy before he leaves us (so he will still have his hormones).

We are looking for an experienced home, preferably one that does performance sports…..protection sport, competitive obedience, dock diving, or nosework. We think he will love protection sports.

He is still very puppy-like but will mature into a more serious dog with a good amount of intensity. He isn’t the best option for a first-time handler.

He is available for adoption via Good Shepherd Rescue of Texas.

Damu 8/4/21 (toy video)
Damu bitework video 8/5/21


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

That is one handsome and spectacular dog!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Fodder said:


> That is one handsome and spectacular dog!


He is! I am surprised a dog like him can end up in a shelter. He will be an awesome dog for the right handler.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He looks like a ton of fun! I would totally take him if I had the space and he was closer.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

His timing is off. My dogs are getting older but I hope to have the oldest one for some time more and the older one still longer of course. He sounds like a pistol.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

What about police K9? Have evaluated


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> What about police K9? Have evaluated


We've had several inquiries on him, one trainer wanted to adopt him, train him in PPD and then sell him, another trainer wanted to see if she could set him up with a law enforcement agency. We (rescue and us) are giving first priority to performance/sports homes, where he can lead an active lifestyle and stay with his handler after he retires.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a lot of dog! Glad to know that you guys are picky. I am sure some sport person will scoop him up.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

San said:


> We've had several inquiries on him, one trainer wanted to adopt him, train him in PPD and then sell him, another trainer wanted to see if she could set him up with a law enforcement agency. We (rescue and us) are giving first priority to performance/sports homes, where he can lead an active lifestyle and stay with his handler after he retires.


Hope you find the best and right home.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

He looks terrific! What a nice dog. Glad you are screening carefully, I know someone will be thrilled with him. 

I like how you handled his possession with that fetch session. Great work.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> He looks terrific! What a nice dog. Glad you are screening carefully, I know someone will be thrilled with him.
> 
> I like how you handled his possession with that fetch session. Great work.


He is an awesome dog, tons of potential! Just a matter of finding that right home. 

Thank you! Hubby (guy in video) and I are both believers in Ivan's system, we are using Ivan's games to build Damu's foundation, hopefully it will help him in his future training with his adopter.


----------

